# What do you do?



## Joecoral (19 May 2008)

What is everyones job / career?
I'm currently a student / part-time LFS employee, although I finish uni for good in 3 weeks and haven't a clue what to do after that. All I know is I need a job to pay the rent and bills


----------



## Steve Smith (19 May 2008)

I'm an IT Systems Analyst at a large university


----------



## Superman (19 May 2008)

My job title is "Senior Group Risk Analyst" for the Group Credit Risk Oversight Function within a financial company. It means I'm like a statistical consultant making sure that the business makes decisions based on correct information that has been produced in statistically sound ways.

Yes, I am a grown up geek...  8) 

I didn't realise what I wanted to do after graduating but landed on my feet in the world Credit Risk. Don't rush your decision and take time at interviews asking loads of questions.


----------



## LondonDragon (19 May 2008)

IT Network Administrator for a large university in central London.
We just in the middle of a major network upgrade and just waiting for the kit to be handed over so I can get started on my part of the work which will last the best part of a year, then I won't have much time for UKAPS!


----------



## Tom (19 May 2008)

Stuuuuudent! But finishing end of June (get in!!  )

Got an interview at the LFS on friday for temporary/summer work, then I'm going to apply at the local zoo if they need any aquatic-trained people   

Tom


----------



## aaronnorth (19 May 2008)

Tom said:
			
		

> Stuuuuudent! But finishing end of June (get in!!  )
> 
> Got an interview at the LFS on friday for temporary/summer work, then I'm going to apply at the local zoo if they need any aquatic-trained people
> 
> Tom



Student aswell, but i finish in 1year


----------



## ulster exile (19 May 2008)

Senior Pensions Administrator with in-house administrators of the UK pension arrangements for a large company.  Not something I ever dreamed about when I started my Modern History degree (I wanted to be a teacher) but surprisingly I do use an awful lot of the skills picked up at Uni.  I spent nearly two semesters complaining to my tutor that I'd never again have to use a micro-fiche machine and boy am I eating my words now


----------



## Superman (19 May 2008)

Bloody tax dodging students    8)


----------



## George Farmer (19 May 2008)

Weapons technician in RAF and freelance aquatic writer.


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 May 2008)

Graphic Designer.


----------



## Garuf (20 May 2008)

Student, fingers crossed I'll be heading to university to study architecture this September.


----------



## Joecoral (20 May 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Student, fingers crossed I'll be heading to university to study architecture this September.



I always fancied doing architecture, probably from watching too many episodes of Grand Designs. I went for Zoology in the end tho. Beginning to regret it a bit now tho, I enjoy the course but unless you want to work in a zoological job (which I dont), it apparently isnt good for much


----------



## Aqua Essentials (21 May 2008)

Shop Keeper - Aqua Essentials & Juuka


----------



## james3200 (21 May 2008)

Electrical Engineer for rural electrification


----------



## johnny70 (21 May 2008)

Head Chef in a country house heotel in Derbyshire


----------



## a1Matt (21 May 2008)

'CF Registry Support and Development manager' the title is a bit of a mouthful for what is essentially the day to day running of a UK clinical registry (database).  This is who I work for http://www.cftrust.org.uk. It might sound cheesy but I am genuinely quite proud of working for this charity. I can see how it helps people overall, and also specifically from the work I do


----------



## beeky (21 May 2008)

Sounds like George has the most interesting job - both of them!

I write embedded software for commercial and defence systems. I've done stuff for aircraft and train control software and I'm now working on an air traffic control system.


----------



## Ed Seeley (21 May 2008)

I'm the Year 6 teacher in a Primary school that has a small farm and a 3 acre wood.  Now SATs are over it's a pretty great job.


----------



## bugs (21 May 2008)

Analyst.

Streeeetch, yawn...

Wannabee property developer/cabinet maker


----------



## a1Matt (21 May 2008)

beeky said:
			
		

> Sounds like George has the most interesting job - both of them!



different strokes for different folks... Ed's job looks most appealing to me. I love the teaching aspect of my job the most (then again it could just be the nurses that I am teaching to that I enjoy, lol.)


----------



## John Starkey (24 May 2008)

Hi all,i am an ex arctic driver,then transport manager, now semi retired i work 4 days a week in a fishing tackle shop,regards john


----------



## Dave Spencer (24 May 2008)

I am a workshy fop and hardcore loafer.

Dave.


----------



## Wayney (24 May 2008)

I am an ex welder, ex powder coater, ex electro plater, ex bar tender(In Portugal) and now am mostly doing sod all he,he


----------



## daniel19831123 (25 May 2008)

doctor... enough said to bore you guys down... I so want a job swap. Used to be a silver waiter, bar men, aquatic shop assistance, local dispensary receptionist, second hand car seller... I think that's all. lol


----------



## Gill (25 May 2008)

I work in Corporate Sales Support for Europes Largest Energy Supplier.
not my dream job, but its interesting and i like getting stuck into complicated queries.
I have been:
popcorn maker
assembly operator/technician
production operative
doritos maker
farm hand
veterinary nurse
labourer
retail sales
office manager
techical support kelpdesk
call centre manager
area sales manager
photographer
call centre team leader
trainer
markets since 10 years old : womens clothes, watches, veg, jewellery, electrical items, shoes.
inbound/outboumd sales
ema coordinator
congestion charge sales
usher
cashier
food hygiene inspector
student
mystery shopper
company director- still am for dads business'
property developer uk + abroad - love this, planning more properties this year.
loads more, all the above before 30.


----------



## nickyc (25 May 2008)

I work in the public sector managing economic development programmes  :?  .  



			
				beeky said:
			
		

> Sounds like George has the most interesting job - both of them!



Personally I'd prefer to do what Dave and cichlidsrgr8 do!  Lots more time for pottering with my fish!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (25 May 2008)

Student at Uni studying Biochemistry. One more year to go and then I would like to do a PhD so then you must refer to me as Dr Perry wa ha ha    jk.

I have been:-
Shop assistant (Birthdays, Boots, TK Maxx, Game)
Electricians assistant (my dad)
Drum Tech (my dad)
Pharmacy assistant (boots)
Worked in Natwest and did loads of different jobs inc cashier
Blind maker (conservatory blinds)
Aquatic salesperson (Porton pet and aquatics)
Research Scientist life sciences (IBBS) - Simplistically I studied into finding new antibiotics

I am 21


----------



## Graeme Edwards (25 May 2008)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> I am a workshy fop and hardcore loafer.
> 
> Dave.



Allways a great sense of humor!!!

Me, Animal Supplies Assistant/Zoo keeper at Chester zoo.
My main jobs are land managment,tractor maintanance,breeding black crikets, delivering food daily into the zoo. I also look after animals in quarentine, do anaimal moves around the Uk, appear on TV when I least apreciate it. It goes on and on the jobs our department carries out.
Before that I was in agriculture.


----------



## Joecoral (25 May 2008)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Dave Spencer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That must be such a cool job working at Chester Zoo. I did see there was a job going the the aquarium which looked cool but was too far for me, being in Wales and all. One of my friends off my course has applied for a few jobs going in the reptile house too


----------



## PM (25 May 2008)

Interior designer & architect


----------



## dave_m13 (26 May 2008)

Freelance Software Consultant, currently working in Belgium.


----------



## Egmel (11 Jun 2008)

PhD student - in my final year trying to get a computer to understand sign language.  So image processing and computer vision.

The only difficulty is I have no idea what I want to do when I finish, except that I don't want to spend the best part of my life sitting in front of a computer hidden away from the world.  In fact I have a longer list of things I don't want to do than of things I do want to do... though the loafing idea sounds nice... if I thought I wouldn't get bored within a week and need stimulation!


----------



## GreenNeedle (11 Jun 2008)

I'm a Welder's Mate (labourer)

Also a small time entrepreneur
Used to buy snooker cues/cases/accessories in bulk from China and sell on ebay until ebay got flooded with them and I decided that it was no longer viable. Made some money there though.

I now buy things from Poundland and sell them for Â£2.49 on ebay.  You would be surprised but everything sells. lol.  Scaling up from Â£40 purchases a week next week to Â£100.

He, he.....beware what you buy new off ebay because you always spot it cheaper somewhere in town and realise it wasn't the bargain you thought.  Ha, ha.

Andy


----------



## Joecoral (11 Jun 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> I now buy things from Poundland and sell them for Â£2.49 on ebay.  You would be surprised but everything sells. lol.  Scaling up from Â£40 purchases a week next week to Â£100.



Thats a brilliant scheme! Why didnt I think of that?!


----------



## GreenNeedle (12 Jun 2008)

This time next year Rodney we'll be millionaires. lol

And we know what happened there. he, he.

Andy


----------



## Egmel (12 Jun 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> I now buy things from Poundland and sell them for Â£2.49 on ebay.  You would be surprised but everything sells. lol....
> 
> He, he.....beware what you buy new off ebay because you always spot it cheaper somewhere in town and realise it wasn't the bargain you thought.  Ha, ha.


Unless of course you live somewhere without a poundland or equivalent.  In which case it often *is* cheaper to buy for a couple of quid off ebay


----------



## beeky (19 Jun 2008)

I saw a programme a few years ago on the "phenomonon(sp?) of ebay" and this bloke wondered around on a beach picking up used bits of rope left over from fisherman and then sold it on ebay to prove "you can get money for old rope". He did sell it - to some one who wanted to tie down tarpaulin covering his sports car collection. Unfortunately, he didn't charge enough for postage so ended up making a loss!!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (19 Jun 2008)

Im a student studying a lvl 3 BTEC in general IT.. im also a lecturer at the same level in web design/development as well as basic networking and computer maintenance.  

From September I ALSO start teacher training as well! Not overly sure how Ill pull it all off but will give it my best shot.


----------



## Themuleous (23 Jun 2008)

Im an Ecologist, so I spend most of my days either writing reports or looking for animal poo!

Gets me out of the office a few days a week which good, I get cabin fever if I spend to long inside.

Sam


----------



## teg1203 (11 Jul 2008)

Somewhat boringly I'm an Electronics Test Engineer? Permanent nightshift with internet access though (which is nice) and explains why some of my posting times are bizarely early in the morning  

Also do loads of building work having been in the construction industry previously and being way too mean to pay anyone to do something that I can have a crack at myself. Renovating 1920's semi in rural mid-wales. My 5 year restoration plan has now been extended to 10 yrs. :? 

Also take great interest in messing with technical things with some knowledge of loads of general engineering. Latest project is an aquarium computer, but she (who must be obeyed) keeps dragging me back to building work so this may take a while.  

At this point I should add that I feel a bit of a fraud as I don't currently have a tank set up. Obviously I have had to factor this into my building projects so I'm gathering as much info as poss (and kit) before setting up. :? 

Wife is a mystery shopper. Well it mystifies me she can spend so much on so little! I also have a 5 year old who is autistic (not severely) and a 16 year old stepson at home - who are both cracking kids.


----------

